# Looking to go fishing sometime week 18-24 August



## TxFlyFshrman (May 2, 2012)

I'm military, originally from FWB, going to be on leave in the area for the above dates (taking son to UWF for fall semester). Not planning on bringing my kayak or gear, interested in splitting costs on any fishing (inshore/offshore). Thanks.


----------



## Capt. Steve (Dec 14, 2007)

need one more for trip to the nipple for Wahoo and Dorado. I supply everything. You bring food and drink. Bait, fuel and ice cost is $125. If interested call immediately 710-3215.

Steve


----------



## neptuna (Jun 23, 2009)

give me a call looking for help splitting costs i have a 21 cape horn and all the gear needed just cant afford to fish alone.


----------



## neptuna (Jun 23, 2009)

alex 850-324-3783


----------

